# What is Boost, and what does it mean???



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

:sigh: Amen Brotha!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Just about as (ir)*relevant* as the older jingle: _"...that have a HEMI in it?"_


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> :sigh: Amen Brotha!!


Thanks



70AARCUDA said:


> Just about as (ir)*relevant* as the older jingle: _"...that have a HEMI in it?"_


Exactly. Todays HEMI engines are actually poly-spherical just like everything else...which is cheaper and more efficient.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Amazing read. I did not know this, yet i never asked how much boost, since to me it never meant anything anyway. I always ask "What do you have in it".


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep! Said like a boss. 

The TD04-16G on my old car only put out 10 PSI (could be tuned for a lot more), but people running the 18 and 19Gs could push a lot more air at 10 psi, and yield a faster car. 

But the spool times...man...and those are considered "small" turbos in the Mitsubishi lineup. The cars gearing really didn't help getting it quickly to the 2500-3000 RPM spool point. 

Meanwhile, the Cruze runs what, 16 PSI, but the turbo is the size of a hamster wheel and doesn't move a whole lot of air. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

my cruze runs 10psi mostly wont go any higher than say 12psi unless in 5 or 6 gear then about 15-16psi. Mine is 2012 eco MT with intake and catback otherwise stock. is that normal? I live in Central Ontario so no mountains or any weird air. I just hooked my boost gauge up couple weeks ago. Shows lots of vacuum.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I always loved people in the 80's and before asking: Do you have a cam in that thing? My reply: Yea I like my valves to open and close! Stupid question. Of course I knew what they were asking but.......


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Patman said:


> I always loved people in the 80's and before asking: Do you have a cam in that thing? My reply: Yea I like my valves to open and close! Stupid question. Of course I knew what they were asking but.......


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Amazing read. I did not know this, yet i never asked how much boost, since to me it never meant anything anyway. I always ask "What do you have in it".


Thanks. If it's a boosted car I generally ask what turbo someone is on, then go from there. 



jblackburn said:


> Yep! Said like a boss.
> 
> The TD04-16G on my old car only put out 10 PSI (could be tuned for a lot more), but people running the 18 and 19Gs could push a lot more air at 10 psi, and yield a faster car.
> 
> But the spool times...man...and those are considered "small" turbos in the Mitsubishi lineup. The cars gearing really didn't help getting it quickly to the 2500-3000 RPM spool point.


Funny you mention the old Mitsu turbos. They're good, cheap turbos and no one really uses them. Outside the Mitsu world, they're a well kept secret. 

Im well into putting an Evo III 16G (TD05H) on my bike. The turbo is cheap, efficient, flows 2.5x more than the cruze turbo, and at low boost levels it will last forever. Plus it's ugly so i can downplay it very easily..."It's just a stock motor 750 with a junkyard turbo".... Busa owners will never see it coming, lol. 



cronyjabrony said:


> my cruze runs 10psi mostly wont go any higher than say 12psi unless in 5 or 6 gear then about 15-16psi. Mine is 2012 eco MT with intake and catback otherwise stock. is that normal? I live in Central Ontario so no mountains or any weird air. I just hooked my boost gauge up couple weeks ago. Shows lots of vacuum.


The cruze ECU varies boost to maintain the same amount of torque output, so altitude and atmospheric conditions determine how much boost is needed to make the requested torque output. 

On a cold night i might not see more than 8.x psi, because the air is dense. On a hot summer day i might see 12+psi because the atmosphere is thin, so it takes more PSI to make the same power output.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey, *iKermit*...nice "tire inflator" there, do they come in *redhead* models too (wink,wink)?


----------



## KrisToGo97 (May 29, 2020)

Hoon said:


> Simple question, but the overwhelming majority of "car enthusiasts" cannot answer it. Let me explain.
> 
> Driving a big turbo car on the street for years (my old Talon), one of my biggest pet peeves was when people would pull up at a light or a car meet and ask me how much boost i was running. Why is that annoying? Because the answer, without other information to qualify it, is completely irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Hey Hoon. Big fan, I have a 2012 chevy Cruze, LS 1.8L, best things to upgrade and everything for putting a turbo on there? Everything's stock minus the Kn&n Cold air, and the magniflow exhaust. Tia.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

KrisToGo97 said:


> Hey Hoon. Big fan, I have a 2012 chevy Cruze, LS 1.8L, best things to upgrade and everything for putting a turbo on there? Everything's stock minus the Kn&n Cold air, and the magniflow exhaust. Tia.


Welcome Aboard!

He has not been online since 2017. You may want to watch Crewz though. Project 1.8 Turbo (Turdbo)

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

